# Slow worm infestation



## CrestedGeckoLover

Hi. I haven't posted lately, but there's one thing on my mind. Slow worms. 

They have been popping up everywhere! And all the ones we've seen have been injured, killed, or released. I live in Hartly Vale, so we get lots of rain. My family have a decking, so the chickens cant get underground unless the decking storage door is open. Please tell me why we're getting so many, and is there a way to stop them? 

-CrestedGeckoLover


----------



## x Lindsay x

Why would you want to prevent 'investation'? I'd love to see them in my garden.

As for stopping them slow-worms are protected under Schedule 5 of the Wildlife and countryside act which means it is illegal to kill, injure or sell/trade them and there's not really anything else you can do except make the area around you home unsuitable for them. They like humid conditions and will usually come out after rain to hunt so if it's rainy you way that is probably why you are seeing them a lot.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover

Its just that the birds we keep like to kill the poor things, so our garden is littered with them.


----------



## Shinigami PoisonArrowFrog

*if you think they are in danger of being killed by birds you could try and move them (which isnt illegal, nor is taking them) to somewhere where you believe they would thrive, somewhere with LOOOONG grass, plentiful places to hide etc... x*


----------



## BeckyL

You don't have a compost heap/bin do you? Slowies like them a lot - I rememeber my dad used to tend a fairly large compost heap down the end of our garden when I was a kid and the slowies bred in there. They were everywhere. Our cats kept bringing them in and then didn't seem to know what to do with them!

If you do have some sort of compost near to you then this could be what is attracting them.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I have never actually seen a wild slow worm, yeah they can come and live in my garden anyday.:2thumb:


----------



## aidey07

I would say move them,
Your lucky to have slow worms in you back garden!

Aiden


----------



## Naturally Wild

Why did you post an "infestation" tag?


----------

